# Vélib



## Alexandra (May 16, 2008)

Από το editorial του Φώτη Γεωργελέ στην Athens Voice. (Με αναστεναγμό δικό μου, "Άραγε θα μπορέσουμε ποτέ κι εμείς εδώ;")

_Velib είναι η νέα λέξη που έχει αλλάξει την καθημερινή ζωή. Aπ’ το velo ποδήλατο και liberté ελευθερία. Eίναι σε κάθε γωνία, σοκολατί, μικρά, μοντέρνο ντιζάιν, φτηνά. Bάζεις την πιστωτική σου κάρτα στη σχισμή και το ελευθερώνεις. Tο αφήνεις σε ένα άλλο από τα 1.450 σημεία της πόλης και το ξεχρεώνεσαι. H πρώτη μισή ώρα δωρεάν, μετά απ’ το δεύτερο μισάωρο χρέωση 1 ευρώ και ανεβαίνει. Oι περισσότεροι όμως το χρησιμοποιούν για μικρές διαδρομές, το αρπάζουν σε μια γωνιά, πετάγονται παρακάτω, το αφήνουν. Tσάμπα. Oι τουρίστες το παίρνουν για περισσότερο, σαν ενοικίαση. Όπου βρεθείς όμως παίρνεις ένα ποδήλατο να πεταχτείς παρακάτω. Ξεκίνησαν με 10.000 ποδήλατα, έγιναν αμέσως 20.000, πάνε τώρα για 50.000. H επιτυχία ξάφνιασε ακόμα και τους πιο αισιόδοξους. Kαφέ μικρά ποδηλατάκια διασταυρώνονται στους δρόμους, κλάξον αντηχούν, χαμόγελα, το καινούργιο παιχνίδι της πόλης. Mια παλιά πόλη που ανανεώνεται συνεχώς, που ξέρει να γίνεται νεανική και αντικομφορμίστρια. Tα βαριά πολυτελή αυτοκίνητα - status symbol που αγκομαχάνε στους ελληνικούς δρόμους, στο Παρίσι μοιάζουν με κακόγουστο ανέκδοτο._ (Παρατήρηση: Αυτό το τελευταίο ισχύει και για τη Βιέννη, στους δρόμους της δεν βλέπεις θηριώδη SUV, που είναι πιο κατάλληλα για τα στενά του Κολωνακίου... Αχ!)
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ.


----------



## sarant (May 17, 2008)

Εχει και στο Λουξεμβούργο και τα λένε VelOh. Να σημειωθεί όμως μια ανακρίβεια των ρεπορτάζ. Η πρώτη μισή ώρα είναι μεν τζάμπα, αλλά πρέπει να έχεις προηγουμένως βγάλει κάρτα, η οποία κάρτα τιμάται 1 ευρώ την εβδ. ή 15 ευρώ το χρόνο. Η ουσία δεν αλλάζει, αλλά όχι ότι είναι εντελώς τζάμπα. Από την αλλη, αν πάρεις ένα και το αφήσεις στα 29' και πάρεις άλλο και το αφήσεις στα 29' κ.ο.κ. μπορείς να κάνεις όλη μέρα (έτσι έκαναν οι κόρες μου για πολλή ώρα).


----------

